# WANTED! GODIN Radiator cool sound YELLOW



## CarterBlues (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am looking for the Godin Radiator cool sound Yellow, maple neck and fret board.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Put up some more info and photos. I'll put it on my radar. 

My condolences.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

[video=youtube;2WmSibvnhqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WmSibvnhqo[/video]

So sorry for your loss, here is the video


----------



## CarterBlues (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey Rick thanks a lot for posting the video! Caught me by surprise when I saw it on there, got a little choked up. Thanks again!


----------



## CarterBlues (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks sambonee! It is a late 90s model, I believe they were discontinued in early 2000.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

CarterBlues said:


> Hey Rick thanks a lot for posting the video! Caught me by surprise when I saw it on there, got a little choked up. Thanks again!



Your welcome, hope time will heal your pain, life can be so unfair, been there...


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I understand your situation.

My brother-in-law died at 30 and was entombed with his favourite 80's Ibanez Roadstar. Someone in London was selling one recently(pretty rare guitar) but it was out of my affordability range.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I see Radiators pop up in the GTA area from time to time but they're almost always rosewood boards. I have a feeling they made only a small number of maple-on-maple options. Great guitars though - I'm sorry I traded away my own yellow Radiator. It was real fun to play and I loved the look of the thing.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sory for your loss. If it helps at all There is a black one on kijij in Kingston Ontario, if someone could refinish in yellow?


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

this might sound silly,but email the Godin company directly.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

The Lullaby said:


> this might sound silly,but email the Godin company directly.


That's actually a great idea - certainly worth a shot.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

There's a black one with a maple board on ebay as well .
In the US .


----------

